# What raw bones are best? What do you feed you dog?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

After reading a few posts I thought raw bones like beef rib and raw knuckle bones were good for dogs teeth. I thought no pork is this right or wrong? I thought I read no bones with marrow. Ok now I am confused here! I just want to make sure for all of us who are buying our dogs bones we are getting the right kind well at least I really want to make sure!

What are the BEST RAW Bones to give?

What raw bones (the exact name Please) do you give your dogs?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you mean for recreational chewing? If so, I use beef rib bones. I have a Great Dane, so most other kinds of bones he just eats. But beef rib bones are pretty tough, and while some dogs will actually consume them, most just get a lot of chewing enjoyment out of them.

As far as actually eating the bones, pork is fine. Most bones are okay if they are raw. The ones that you need to stay away from are any that are cooked (including smoked) and also weight bearing bones from large animals like cows, bison, etc. This means the knuckle bones that you can buy that are either cow or bison are a no no. The reason for this is that they are designed to support a LOT of weight and are really dense. They can lead to broken teeth. My dogs eat chicken bones of all kinds(leg quarters, chicken backs, etc.), pork bones (ribs, neckbones), and turkey bones(legs,necks, pretty much all of them). The other thing you have to watch for is any irregular shaped or pointy bones, like the ones that have been cut with saws into unnatural shapes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Beef ribs, pork ribs, and venison ribs are all good for the dogs to chew on for dental health.

Marrow bones are dense and are weight baring bones that can chip or break teeth of dogs that chew on them.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beef ribs are great! One of the best rec bones you can get. Depending on the size of dog, you'd want to feed 2-4 of them still attached to each other. 

Here's a picture of them:









You don't want the ribs that are sold already split up. I think they're called short ribs. They have a ton of meat and a small bone.

Here's a pic of what you DON't want:









No knuckle bones from large animals like cows. No weight baring bones from large animals like cows.

Pork bones are fine. I've found that Ania can actually eat most all pork bones though. 

Marrow is actually great for dogs, and I'm pretty sure it's in all bones. Not just the ones commonly referred to as "marrow bones". The difference is that "marrow bones" have a lot of visible marrow and are weight baring bones. Which are a no no.

Another thing that I like to use for teeth cleaning is turkey necks. But you want to make sure you get the whole ones that are nearly a foot in length. The ones usually sold in grocery stores are typically cut in half. For larger dogs, this could make them a choking hazard.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you~ Thank you ~Thank you!:biggrin: I am so far getting the correct bones but after reading some posts UGH~~ is it middle age or what~~ haha!And I actually did not know that you could give pork bones. I thought pork was a no no! So Thank you for this ! Now I know you can! I start to question myself and my decisions here! Anias Mommy~ the visual was so truly appreciated. I get the top ones yea! I am doing something correct yea! Thanks again to all! And yes your replys helped tremendously! Thank you all so~ so~ so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

